# Extreme low light / hard to kill carpet plant???



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

I am by no means a plant expert, but I've been looking into some kind of carpeting plant for my low tech setup. My favorite option so far is marsilea hirsuta. I think it'd be worth a try for me at least.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't like Marsilea that much, it's unforgiving of low light conditions ime


----------



## D-Gray (Jul 2, 2014)

Hmm.... What is the difference between marsilea minuta and marsilea hirsuta? I tried looking it up and got several pictures that look exactly the same. However, as I said the marsilea in the lit area is doing great but it's the shadowy area that might be too low light for it and I am looking for a replacement.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

I gave up looking for low light and carpet. I even managed to kill two different kind of mosses, as well as various hair grass.

I planted crypts in the same place and have a great "carpet", just 10" tall instead of 1". 

My impression from reading is that "low light" and "carpet" is kind of an oxymoron, but subscribing to this thread in hopes of finding otherwise.


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

A group of largish pebbles? From my experience, these work well in any lighting.


----------



## D-Gray (Jul 2, 2014)

I got the suggestion to try Anubias nana petite. So going to give that a try. It's not as carpetty looking as I originally wanted but the pics I have seen shows it fills in well. Plus it seems anubias are survivors from what others have said.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

I think M. Hirsuta grows smaller than minuta. I like Anubias as a ground cover, but I think that smaller Cryptocoryne will also work, they are pretty hardy.
I succeeded at using H. Difformis as a modified carpet plant too.


----------



## toadpher (May 25, 2015)

I'm currently working on a nana petite carpet. They are slow growing, but do better with root tabs and will grow in practically any lighting condition.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

Staurogyne repens is forgiving, at least the one i have. I have some planted in shadowy areas, they grow very slow but stay alive and well, it is there since a couple of months.

Michel.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

micheljq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Staurogyne repens is forgiving, at least the one i have. I have some planted in shadowy areas, they grow very slow but stay alive and well, it is there since a couple of months.
> 
> Michel.


I'm loving the S.repens. I have a low tech low light tank and they take off fine. While i was cycling my tank, they tended to shoot up taller, but now that the tank has been cycled, the leaves are wider and the plants are staying "shorter". Everytime you do cuttings, the original rooted plant grows two stems in its place of the one cut. Very forgiving low-med light plant.


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

Now I want some s repens! Oh, I'm gonna drive my poor husband insane with all these plants all the time.


----------

